

Ask HN:Review our new service - steveneo
http://thelifethings.com/
We released a new website, http://thelifethings.com/.  It is a kind of todo list, but not only limits on personal todo list. It uses tags to share things which can be tracked by others.<p>Please give us some comments. Thanks.
======
systemtrigger
Steve, you might want to describe your site a little more for us and explain
what it is you are hoping to do with thelifethings, what you want visitors to
experience, what problem you're trying to solve etc. At this point the site
looks kind of rough and so I'm not sure if what you were hoping to unveil is
what we're actually seeing. In fact it looks very much like a standard
template. Good luck.

